# My GTR Stolen!



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm speachless! Don't know what to say!


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

GTR-guy said:


> I'm speachless! Don't know what to say!


Christ not another...feel for you matey.

Hope she turns up quickly...


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

again !! if you catch the scum , push there fingers into the open ends of your turbos till they scream like babies .


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

What? You've got to be kidding me? How/where did it happen? PM me if you want.

Aki


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

It was stolen from my parking lot! It happened sunday night I guess. Theives took great care, no broken glass, no scratches (it's a pretty tight space to back out from) no a single piece of evidence left by them! If any of you guys see something that ressemble my car at auctions or something, please let me know! 1996 BCNR33 Vspec, KR4 with bronze 18'' AVS model 5 wheels. And Nismo rear spoiler ornaments.
I want my car back!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

What ?!? Can't believe I'm reading this.

Ask Miguel, Adam and Andy to keep an eye out at the auctions but I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Can't believe this!! WTF! If you don't mind me asking where in Tokyo do you live? Nobody saw anything?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

NickM said:


> What ?!? Can't believe I'm reading this.
> 
> Ask Miguel, Adam and Andy to keep an eye out at the auctions but I wouldn't get your hopes up.


It wouldn't go to the auctions in Japan, they need the documents. Probably sent outside the country or stripped for parts. Terrible shame for a car in such great condition


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

WTF is going on? It is so rare to hear about such incidents in Japan. I hope the Police are taking this stuff seriously.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

DCD said:


> It wouldn't go to the auctions in Japan, they need the documents. Probably sent outside the country or stripped for parts. Terrible shame for a car in such great condition


Yeah, be on the lookout in the next few weeks for anyone on this board who is bragging about his new pride and joy...make sure you get a police report, although I am not sure (would depend on the laws of the jurisdiction) on whether you could make a claim against the new owner (would also depend on whether he knew it was stolen when he bought it).

Hope your insurance covers this - but yeah must be emotionally tough! Hang in there buddy.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I thought Japanese car insurance doesn't cover theft? That is what I've always been told so both my cars are not insured for theft.

Maybe you should PM us your number plate so we can keep an eye out....


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

DCD said:


> I thought Japanese car insurance doesn't cover theft? That is what I've always been told so both my cars are not insured for theft.
> 
> Maybe you should PM us your number plate so we can keep an eye out....


and maybe last 4 of VIN?

As for insurance - who told you that, Dino? I was told that insurance companies don't LIKE to insure high theft-risk cars like the GT-R, so I found it difficult to find one which offered the cheapest rates, but in the end, DID find a major insurance company that did. Just costs a bit more.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Truly gutted to hear this 

Theft in Japan is VERY rare. Not usually joy riders or opportunists. I'd strongly suspect because it was one of the most original & low genuine mileage R33's about the thief knew exactly where to find your car (Or someone told him where..).

Really hope you get it back, or at least get an insurance payout. I'd be gutted if someone stole one of my cars, so I know how you must feel now.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Mate, 

gutted, happens more and more in japan as well. . . . . can you PM me your cars frame number and send me all the pics you might have, where I can see the engine or minor things that may let me recorgnize your car.

I will tell my partners in Achi-ken to look out for your car, as well as the Bankin-sans I am working with (in case the fookers want to respray it.)
I can also mail the details to my shipping partners, who are more then terrified about shipping a stolen car, so it's allways good to send the pics and frame numbers to them.

You have my full support on this.
Hope they will get the fookers.

Did I met you with Aki at the HKS-Kansai stand at the TAS2009? Then we know each other.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

hipogtr said:


> WTF is going on? It is so rare to hear about such incidents in Japan. I hope the Police are taking this stuff seriously.


You won't hear about these things sadly, as most victimes feel ashamed and don't want anyone to know about it in japan. . . . at my previous car company I worked, we had one stolen car a month and 2-3 broken car windows for Audio and ETC "drobo". . .that on a number of about 1500 regular customers.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I feel like shit, not even my car, and I feel like shit. I don't know what to say about it. I would be looking for cameras in the vicinity of where you parked your car, ATM's have cameras, apartments with security cameras, near by businesses, somebody saw something.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Gutted for you mate.

Was there any security on the car- Alarm/immobiliser?


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and support guys! I really appreciate it! (Jmotors, I will PM you soon!) I could really use the help! 
As for the insurance thing, well let's say it's nothing like back home in Canada! Meaning, I don't have theft insurance. My heart sank when my wife double checked the papers and told me that! Of course the police was called, 7-8 officers came to my parking lot where the car was parked, did the report, I gave them some pictures, now I have to wait and see the outcome of this! And sadly, there are no cameras pointing toward the parking lot. 
I just need to be hopefull that my car will be back! 
Cheers guys!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Truly gutted to hear this
> 
> Theft in Japan is VERY rare. Not usually joy riders or opportunists. I'd strongly suspect because it was one of the most original & low genuine mileage R33's about the thief knew exactly where to find your car (Or someone told him where..).
> 
> Really hope you get it back, or at least get an insurance payout. I'd be gutted if someone stole one of my cars, so I know how you must feel now.


Unfortunately I think if a thief went to the trouble of locating and stealing a car like this, it won't keep it's original identity for long... It would most likely be cloned or changed before appearing on the market again - IF it does. Much of the Japanese domestic car trade is involved one way or another with the Yakuza (Mostly paying for protection, etc rather than more sinister stuff - but there's rogue traders here just as anywhere else) That's not to say that theft in japan is near as rife as in other countries - Nowhere near, but it does exist, unfortunately. The lack of theft in Japan is one of the reasons most insurance policies here don't cover cars for theft unless fully comprehensive. 

Exporting any car with a stolen identity would be plainly stupid for a thief, since all documentation is checked by japanese customs and if to UK via Interpol before registration. Also, with the strong yen, no car like this would be exported. It's likely to staying in Japan... So there may be a glimmer of hope you'll get it back. I sincerely hope you do.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

GTR-guy said:


> Thanks for the kind words and support guys! I really appreciate it! (Jmotors, I will PM you soon!) I could really use the help!
> As for the insurance thing, well let's say it's nothing like back home in Canada! Meaning, I don't have theft insurance. My heart sank when my wife double checked the papers and told me that! Of course the police was called, 7-8 officers came to my parking lot where the car was parked, did the report, I gave them some pictures, now I have to wait and see the outcome of this! And sadly, there are no cameras pointing toward the parking lot.
> I just need to be hopefull that my car will be back!
> Cheers guys!




So not Alarmed/immobilised?


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

TREG said:


> So not Alarmed/immobilised?


Sadly no! I thought about it, but I thought, hey, this is Japan, people respect people's property here! 
I was so wrong!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ahh sh1t, no way mate!!! I'm absolutely gutted for you - why do people have to stoop to this sort of despicable behaviour??!

I really hope something turns up and you get it back – if theres anything I can do give me a shout!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about this.

Maybe a lesson learned for all those living in Japan though. Despite the apparent lack of (reported) crime in Japan I would think it complacent to the point of daftness not to have decent security on your car. I'm not having a go at you specifically GTR-guy but personally I would have my car secured to the hilt irrespecitve of WHAT country I was living in and despite any mutterings of how nice or friendly the people are. I'm sure Japan is a decent place but it simply cannot be the utopia some folks paint it as. This sort of thing proves the point.

I hope the thieves are caught, justice is done and you get the car back in one piece.

TT


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Alarms on the market here aren't the same quality sold in EU, etc - I don't think most Japanese would even know what a tracker is. There's no tracker service that I know off in Japan. Maybe using one of those which has a SIM card and can be tracked using Google earth would be a good idea. 

I don't insure my cars for theft - but do secure my cars with a quick release steering wheel and at night we have a dog in the entrance of our home, but sadly none of this talk helps GTR-guy get his car back.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

a number of Skyline's that were stolen before ended up in the middle east......

R34 GTR's being sold for £10k 3 years ago,could have actually brought one!


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

I feel very sorry for this...Hopefully you will get it .


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Alarms on the market here aren't the same quality sold in EU, etc - I don't think most Japanese would even know what a tracker is. There's no tracker service that I know off in Japan. Maybe using one of those which has a SIM card and can be tracked using Google earth would be a good idea.
> 
> I don't insure my cars for theft - but do secure my cars with a quick release steering wheel and at night we have a dog in the entrance of our home, but sadly none of this talk helps GTR-guy get his car back.


Miguel, one other thing you forgot to mention is the angle of your driveway makes it very difficult to drive off quickly. And yeah, the killer dog you have is definitely a noisy deterrent.

I was told when I bought my GT-R that an alarm and theft insurance would be a good idea. Sad that people at Zele didn't bother educating GTR-guy about this fact - did you know that RB26 GT-Rs are in the list of the top 3 cars stolen in Japan? Doesn't change year to year, either ASFAIK. Readers of GT-R Magazine will know this too - in fact there are almost yearly specials/articles on alarm systems for GT-Rs, and there are a couple of good places that advertise in the magazine.

Jocelyn, I wish we could have chatted about this earlier... hoping that somehow, you get your car back. In any case, I'll be trolling the internet auctions here, looking for your car. You see many cars being parted out and the parts sold at auction...maybe you could call some of these places in the Kanto region and alert them?


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

You are right with the thing about Zele , as they could have at least asked the customers to buy an alarm in addition. . . . . so much for the international part of that company.

My ex-dealer used to automaticly offer an alarm with the purchase of a high end audio or on a 3.000.000Yen plus car for a competitive price . . . I remember a women in her 40ties playing Golf the weekend, purchased a full option Toyota Blade Master (280HP V6) with a 500.000Yen audio. . . . the car was robbed the first month and the audio stolen, at the Golf place parking at day light . . . . and no, she didn't wanted the alarm.

Basicly I wouldn't let my car without alarm in japan, if it is a GTR. In Aichi-ken even sports car dealers get their cars stolen monthly now and the police doesn't have a clue (get's probably pocket money to look away).


----------



## PoundPuppy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that also GUY. I know its not the same but i had my entire sound system stolen from my car which was parked in the garage of all places! Although I'm a newbie here I too will be on the look out also. Hang in there bud.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

only thing ive had stolen is my audio system many years ago , i went to drive to work still half asleep and when i got out of my car walking to the building i had a genral qiuck look as i walked away and noticed wires hanging out my boot so went to have a look and opened the boot to find amps and speakers etc all gone and the said all the nasty swear words :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah: then said to my self at least the car didnt go i suppose .

had attemps done on my old calibra turbo but thats had deadlocks and it seemed they was only amatures as they only damaged the face of the lock and didnt manage getting in the car .

my little brother woke up one morning to find his car about 20 meters away from were it was parked blocking of a road just on a T-junction with the drivers door open and ignition barrel hanging down but they couldnt the car going as it had a CAT 1 imobilizer system on it .


those people all need a lesson taught to them :chairshot


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

No theft insurance....truly gutted for you.

I bought my car from Zele and specifically asked for an alarm. It cost me an arm and a leg though, far more expensive than the UK and that was with a very good exchange rate. I was quite shocked that other people I spoke too didn't have them, but I wanted piece of mind as the car park I used at the time wasn't very secure. Now the car is kept in Fort Knox, if you think getting to my apartment is hard enough try getting the car out...

Anyway, none of this waffle helps your situation in anyway.

Fingers crossed it turns up, but as has already been said it's most probably a professional job so unlikely


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

You should find out who the previous owner is. Perhaps they had a spare key, would make it a lot easier to steal. Or perhaps they sold the key to someone else, still worth a look to check out the previous owner. Really sad to hear about this. Best of luck!

Also, is your car paid off? If not, ask the bank to see if they have repo'ed it for some strange reason. Perhaps there may be a mix up somewhere. Do banks even do that in Japan like in the US?


----------



## Gold Digger (Mar 9, 2009)

Jocelyn, dude...I am speechless at the moment.

I will put the word out to my friends down at Yokosuka and have them talk to people in Yokota, Atsugi and Misawa.

They can at least keep their eyes open as well.

Holy shit, this sucks balls, man.


----------



## mint (Apr 26, 2008)

I cant believe this Jocelyn  Gutted for you!

Really hope there is a positive outcome from this mate. Keep your head up and continue searching!


----------



## GTRHU (Feb 14, 2011)

This week someone stolen a 2009 USDM Nissan GT-R (silver,left hand drive,red Red Sun Racing stickers on the back and front, after-market exhaust system, programmed for bioethanol and has Toyo R888 tyres) from Budapest, Hungary, owner ready to rebuy it, any useful help which leads to the car will be appreciated (with money - 5000 usd). 

The car is likely to be taken out from the country. It could've been taken to Ukraine, Romania, Germany, Slovakia,etc..... It also might be set apart so a cheap VG38DETT or brakes or any other parts can be suspicious. Please let me know or call +36 309198499 

Thank you


----------

